

Fetchnotes Adds 25GB of Free Storage From Box - alexschiff
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/28/social-to-do-app-fetchnotes-adds-25-gb-of-free-storage-from-box-raises-a-little-funding/

======
dbeaurline
I recently tried out the product for writing a term paper. Copying and pasting
information from my web browser to a word document is literally the bain of my
existence when I'm trying to do research. They have an awesome desktop widget
that prevents me from having to switch between interfaces all the time.

